# RTCP - Please! -- Tutorial added.



## gbtreasures (Mar 3, 2008)

I, also, have been looking for more info on the RTCP method.  I looked in the tutorials, and searched but couldn't find enough info - just bits and pieces. Please provide the missing link to it (if it exists).
Paul - this is, no doubt, your baby!!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Mar 3, 2008)

OK. Regular RTPC is done using the hot lye solution to melt your hard oils.
I changed that for a faster way.

I thought you could premix a big batch of your recipe, like 1/2 gallon or 5 gallons at a time.    That is what I did.  I took my recipe and made like 6 or 7 times each oil and melted them and poured into my big holding container. I store my smaller master-batch in a huge soap bottle, or during the busy times, in a 5 gallon bucket with the locking lid.  My recipe is a thick liquid when I get ready to measure out my needed ounces for my mold size, at room temperature.  Always remember to shake or better yet, stir the contents of your master-batched recipe before measuring out the needed amount for your mold.

I also premix my lye solution.  I weigh out say 100 ounces of aloe vera juice, and 100 ounces of lye, a 60% lye solution.  I then add my silk to the aloe vera juice.  I add my lye and stir well.  I wait for this to cool down, and store in a HDPE jug with the built in pour spout.  It is at room temperature too.

When I get ready to soap, I simply measure by weight my needed master-batched oils.  Say, for ease, my recipe uses 10 ounces of lye.  I measure out 20 ounces of solution, knowing that is the right amount of lye.  Now say that recipe calls for 30 ounces of water, or liquid.  I know there is 10 ounces of aloe vera juice in the lye solution.  I simply subtract the required amount 30 ounces minus 10 ounces in the solution, and know I need another 20 ounces of liquid.  I slowly pour the 20 ounces of lye solution into the oils.  I then add my goat milk as the remainder of the needed liquids.  I can whisk by hand or use a stick blender.  I get plenty of time to colour small amounts of the light traced batter for swirls.  At this point, I add my scents or any other additives.  I pour the batter into my mold, and start my swirls.  I can, from start to finish, complete a batch of soap in 15 minutes or less.  I use my heavy wood TOG Molds with a wood lid to hold in heat from saponification, and easily get full gel every time, as I strive for full gel.  If your batch does not heat up enough, next time add a small amount of honey to get it going.  

Well gang, that is it in a nutshell! :wink:   I've been doing it this way for over a year now, and absolutely love this way of RTCP!   I call this "soaping in a snap."  I'll fill in things as I read this or you have questions.  I'll probably move this to the "Tutorial" section. Done.

I'll be happy to answer any other questions you may have! :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Neil (Mar 3, 2008)

For the first Time I understand your method. You've done an excelent job of explaining the process. Thanks A Bunch Paul!!


----------



## gbtreasures (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks a bunch, Paul!  Now,  I, too, understand the RTCP deal.   This sure beats balancing temperature probes and working fast.  Allows more time to play with the additives.  You explained it so that, even I,   :shock:  know what you mean.

 

Have a great day.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Mar 4, 2008)

No problem guys!    Give it a try and report back, please.  If anyone wants any more info, just shout out.

Paul


----------



## digit (Mar 7, 2008)

*Another convert*

I am a new kid on the block and have been lurking around snarfing up all the info I can. This has to be the most friendly and informative board to us newbies. Thanks to all who have shared and maybe one day I'll have something good to pass along  

I have been doing the RT method described here and it is great. I was wondering if some oils are more suited than others for this method or are there some that are best used with heat? I do melt the really hard ones like cocoa butter. I have noticed that gel does take a while to get going (may try the oven thing) and plan to cut one log today, hoping that it was a complete gel. The other RT batches I have purposely left un-gelled. 

Next (yes, I have many questions but will try to keep it at a minimum, lol), I combined 16 oz lye with 16 oz water to use as needed. It looks like there is soap scum floating through out. The container (sshhhh.....it was a big Pyrex cup) was definitely cleaned. I am wondering if my solution is too saturated and if temperature has anything to do with it. I do not think the lye completely dissolved. My scales are new and presumably accurate since I have had no problems with other batches. Now I am not certain if the proportions are correct. Any thoughts here? 

Lastly, for Paul.......I have the double TOG log mold. Would there be a problem if I made 2 different scents at the same time in the mold?

Digit


----------



## Maurita (Mar 7, 2008)

This is an excellent thread, thanks Paul. This has inspired me to try RTCP and see how it turns out. For those of use who are looking to get into very small sales, this sounds like an excellent way to increase productivity.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks Digit!  You bet uou can make two different scents at the same time!   8)   That is a great way to use the TOG Dual Log Mold.  I think you got the double 10".  IUse 32 ounces of oils per side, you will get a batch that is 2-1/2 inches tall.  I'm so happy you love your mold and a big hug and welcome to our forum!  

Paul


----------



## delta soap diva (May 19, 2008)

*just discovered rtcp*

ok, i've just discovered this and want to try it.  i don't necessarily want to measure everything out ahead of time, at least right now any way.  do i understand that i could have pre-measure lye solution at room temp and whip oils at room temp and go for it?!   :?:  most of my recipes are different and the lye solubtion seems to be different for each one, i can't do the same thing twice! :wink:   so can you explain again how you do that(lye).  sorry to be such a pain, and i'm sure you've covered this but i think the light bulb may be getting ready to go on!  i hope.  thanks so much!!

what do you store your lye solution in again?  could i use one of my old 5-gal buckets?


----------



## Laurie (May 19, 2008)

Hi, I am sure others could answer better than I.  But anyway, it's okay that you have different recipes that you use.  You basically make up a 50/50 liquid/lye solution.  So I use aloe vera juice so I for example mix 100 grams lye into my 100 grams aloe.  Store that.  When I am ready to do my recipe and it calls for say 100 grams lye then I add 200 grams of my lye/aloe solution.  This accounts for the 100 grams lye plus 100 grams liquid.  Then I add whatever extra liquids my recipe calls for.  For me I usually use goats milk and I add it after emulsion or at trace.

I also have my oils pre-mixed, but there you would have to use separate containers for different recipes.  So if I am doing 4 lbs oils then I would measure 4 lbs into my container and then add my lye/aloe solution.  Then I would top up with my gm.  But if you are using distilled water or aloe you could add this with your lye solution.

Laurie

As for a container for the lye solution use anything that has the HDPE on the bottom.  I am currently using Tropicana orange juice container.

I have been using this method for months and learned it from Paul the Soapmaker man.  I love it.  It works.  Please ask anymore questions if you have to.  It took me awhile to figure it out.


----------



## delta soap diva (May 20, 2008)

*rtcp - i think i got it!*

i think i got it and i think i'm ready to adapt my recipes.  i might try to standardize my 'basics' in my soap line and that will make things a little easier, it's something i've wanted to do for some time.  i can't wait to try rtcp.    

ok, here's a specific lye questions and that seems where i am getting stuck.  for example lets say i have mixed a lye solution of 16oz lye and 16oz of liquid, say water at this point.  and my recipe calls for 9.3 oz of lye.  from that lye solution do i measure out 18.6 oz (which 9.3 x 2) to get my 9.3 oz of lye?  and say the recipe calls for 35 oz total liquid.  i subtract 9.3 oz from the 35 total oz the recipe calls for and i get 25.7 oz left.  then i add that 25.7oz in whatever liquid i want to make up the total liquid requirement.  is that correct?

could i mix any amount of lye and water together as long as they are equal parts and as long as i feel safe storing that amount?  in other words is the 100grams water and 100grams just arbitrary numbers?

too bad i have to go to work!  this job thing cramps my style! :wink:


----------



## Soapmaker Man (May 20, 2008)

You have got it!  Perfect!  It is really easy once you understand the process.  I have been doing this method of RTCP for a year now. 8)  It works every time.  I did a demo this past weekend in Tennessee using this process.  I'll post pics of that log tonight.  

delta soap diva, you will love this method.  

Paul :wink:


----------



## Laurie (May 20, 2008)

Right on and you can pre-mix as much or as little as you feel comfortable with.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (May 20, 2008)

Yup.  I keep between 1/2 to 1 gallon of 50% lye solution stored in my Gain detergent bottle at any one time. :wink:   When I get a bit low, I mix up another quart or so of the aloe vera juice, add my silk, stir to dissolve, let cool, then funnel into the cap opening of the Gain bottle.
As long as you keep a container tightly capped, (air tight) you can store without any problems of the solution weakening. :wink: 

Paul


----------



## delta soap diva (May 20, 2008)

*rtcp*

i'm soooo exicted!  

got one more stupid question.  what do you mix your lye in?  i have a laundry detergent bottle i'm gonna grab for storage.  can i mix in there or not a good idea.  yeah i know its a dumb question but i had to ask.

went to wally world and got aloe juice, goat milk and went looking for the ball plastic jars that someone mentioned but couldn't find them.  

thanks again, will post when i get to soapin'


----------



## Laurie (May 20, 2008)

I mix my lye in an old tupperware pitcher.  Got the idea from Paul.
Works really well.  You can probably pick them up from any second hand store.

HTH
Laurie


----------



## delta soap diva (May 23, 2008)

*i did it - almost had a calamity*

hi there!  well i did it.  i did the rtcp and it's tucked away in it's mold at this moment!

almost had a flop, tho   , when i measured out my lye i only measured a total of 9.1oz lye solution, so i really had about 4.5oz lye working.  NOT 18.2.  so i'm whipin' away and my stick blender is getting HOT, so i get another stick blender and whip till that one gets HOT and then it dawns on me, i didn't add enough lye!  i measured out another 9.1oz and whipped some more and it started to get thick and trace so i think the crisis has been averted.  can't wait to cut it.

it really seemed to be more creamy and very smooth.  and it was nice not to have to coordinated temps and i didn't feel as rushed.  i put my additives in while i was whipping the oils before i added lye solution.  

soapmaker man, if this was your creation/invention, you are a genius!!!!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (May 23, 2008)

Not RTCP in general, but this way; using everything at room tempatures was.  I have been finding success for a year now doing this version of RTCP.  Glad you found this method working well for you also.  

Paul


----------



## Laurie (May 23, 2008)

Delta, I did exactly what you did once(only adding half).  I didn't realize it until it was in the mold and I saw that it had a thick layer of oil on it.

Of course I had to rebatch and add the other half.  It actually turned out great.  My friends really liked it.  But I still hope to never do that again.

Well glad you got to try it out.  Isn't it great?  

Laurie


----------



## Soapmaker Man (May 24, 2008)

Hey Laurie, did you post any pics of your RTCP soap?  Love to see them, please!

Paul :wink:


----------



## Laurie (May 25, 2008)

Hi Paul, I have posted a few pics in the Project Forum in the past.  If I knew how to put the link here I would.  Thank you for asking and thank you for turning alot of us onto RTCP.

Laurie


----------



## delta soap diva (May 25, 2008)

*rtcp - sticky*

when i cut my 1st batch of rtcp i noticed that it was kind of sticky.  i didn't water discount, does that matter?  do you water discount with rtcp?  or was it my recipe?  should i take these questions to the general soap chat areaor is it ok to continue this thread here?

thanks and have a great weekend.  i hope to play with some more rtcp soap!   and finsih a pantry i started building and cut grass and work in the garden and ......


----------



## Laurie (May 25, 2008)

I have had batches that are sticky and batches that aren't sticky using RTCP.  I'm not entirely sure but it could be my batches that don't gell that have been sticky.  But it could also be the combination of oils, not sure.

You can definitely water discount.  I know because I did it by accident once.  I forgot my gm which was about half the liquids.  The soap got hard almost instantly but the end result was just like my other soaps.  Probably could use it sooner.

I do not water discount if I want to swirl in color.  I do find with RTCP that I get trace very quickly.

HTH
Laurie


----------



## pjdxxxwa (Jun 3, 2008)

*Interesting posts*

You all make me feel old.    

I had to look at a acronym whet to see what in the world RTCP was and found I had been doing this for a decade. Found it works best if you don't use a lot of solvent extracted oils like soy, corn, etc.    :wink: 

Anyone besides me put together hot lard and hot lye-water solution? Did
this when my (now grown) daughter needed to make a totem poll for one of her school projects.  Worked great. All you need to do is add the hot lye solution very slowly to the hot oils and  have a crock pot large enough to
only be half full.  Isn't experimentation fun?


----------



## delta soap diva (Jun 27, 2008)

*1st rtcp results*

well i am tickled with my first batch of rtcp.  i was getting some wierd things happening in the corners of my soap.  it would be a different color and texture, squishy.  i didn't notice that with this rtcp batch.  this batch seems to have a nicer texture than my other soaps.  it's much, much smoother, i really like the look and soap ain't bad either!


----------



## misty (Jan 28, 2009)

soapmaker man, I really like your RTCP tutorial. Although I am still trying to grasp the lye solution amounts, to just clarify for instance,  the amount of lye needed in a recipe is always doubled right? For instance like you mentioned if a recipe says 10 oz. of lye I would use 20 oz. of lye solution. Or if a recipe says 8 oz. of lye I would use 16 oz. lye solution, etc. Am I on the right track. Still trying to figure out why its doubled. I figured the other amounts out for the remaining liquid. But just had to clarify the doubling of the lye amounts.
thanks so much for all of your help, as well as the others who made it clearer as well.


----------



## delta soap diva (Jan 28, 2009)

i had trouble with the lye amounts too.  you are on the right track, soapmaker man, please verify.  what i gather is this, you have to double the solution in order to get the full amount of lye as if you were using lye in the 'old' way.  and by that i mean measuring 10 oz dry lye, for example, and adding to your total water amt.   so with the solution way and the same recipe you measure 20oz lye solution (then you have the strength of the 10oz ly), then add your extra water.  when i first started rtcp i forgot that and didnt add enough lye solution and my batches wouldn't come together.  after a few of  those i got it! :wink: 

good luck!


----------



## misty (Jan 28, 2009)

thanks delta soap diva, I think I got it......so because its a 50/50 solution, the lye say 10 oz. will have 10 oz. amt. of water added to it, making it 20 oz. total solution. Is my thinking right.......


----------



## delta soap diva (Jan 28, 2009)

if your original recipe called for 10oz dry lye, your rtcp recipe would call for 20oz of 50/50 lye solution.  that's becuase that 20oz solution would contain 10oz lye and 10oz water.  if you only used 10oz of a 50/50 lye solution you would essentially have 5oz lye.

does that help?  it was confusing for me too.  but then i got it and you will too!


----------



## misty (Jan 29, 2009)

yep, thanks delta soap diva, that's exactly as I thought. I understand it now & you have clarified it even better for me.  Appreciate your help very much. Must try this method now....it sounds so much easier & faster.


----------



## xyxoxy (Mar 3, 2009)

I just molded my very first RTCP batch and I think this will be my new favorite method of soaping. Thanks for the great instructions Paul from another soap maker man... and thanks to everyone else who contributed.

One small question...
I used distilled water for my lye but I like the idea of aloe juice. Where does anyone get theirs. I refuse to shop at Walmart for humanitarian reasons but is there anywhere else locally I should look or is it better to buy online?


----------



## starduster (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: rtcp*



			
				delta soap diva said:
			
		

> i'm soooo exicted!
> 
> got one more stupid question.  what do you mix your lye in?  i have a laundry detergent bottle i'm gonna grab for storage.  can i mix in there or not a good idea.  yeah i know its a dumb question but i had to ask.
> 
> ...


*Just want to say I love your web site.
Mary   *


----------



## delta soap diva (Mar 3, 2009)

maybe try a health food store or a trader joe type place.  good luck!  rtcp is really cool.


----------

